

With new 'Classic' mode, forking GNOME 3 is a waste of time - selectnull
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/82741

======
zoowar
Bah! Gnome 3 had a classic mode from the beginning which was unsupported and
slated for deprecation. The only reason they now support a classic mode is
because they lost market share.

------
mariuolo
Newsflash: classic mode is still shit.

